# UAC prompt ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have some programs running on start-up my UAC prompts every time the Windows starts. How can I set a program to make sure that no UAC prompt would not appear during start-up or when I install software or a prpgrams it appears to ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We don't suggest it for the novice user, but you can turn UAC off. Turn User Account Control on or off - Windows Help


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I never had it turn UAC off I have it on the settings which are shown in your link it never had the UAC Pop up on the settings it pops up every time programs running on start-up my UAC prompts every time the Windows starts. How can I set a program to make sure that no UAC prompt would not appear during start-up or when I install software or a prpgrams it appears to any fixes?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then try this: Start Program at Startup without UAC Prompt | Tom's World Tech Blog


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have it set to this screenshot settings when I go to install a program a promt comes up Do you want to allow theses setting to change program this happens for windows start up and for programs in the start menu to it did not pop up like this get back to me


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Change it to *Never Notify *or use the program in the link in post *#4*


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Never Notify says Not recomened is it on UAC ?*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We do not recommend it if you are not an advanced user, we also don't recommend placing programs in Startup unless your an advanced user. All UAC does is ask you if the program that wants to run is the one you want to run. If you are confident, you can turn UAC off.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

where do you turn UAC off? get back to me please


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Metro windows tasks and MS Store wont work if UAC is OFF. but otherwise go ahead. turn it off


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

where is Metro windows tasks and MS Store to turn OFF ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

in the screenshot in post #5 choose *Never Notify*, that's how you turn it off. If you need it for the MS store, turn it back on again.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am upgrading to Windows 10 from Windows 8 using a dvd disc when I do will I have the UAC issue and I have msn account with Windows 8 to log in as Admin can I change my email address in Windows 10 which I have in Windows 8 ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you don't have programs running at startup, there will be no UAC issue. UAC is virtually the same in 8 and 10.
If 10 imports your msn account you can create another login profile with your current Email address and use that instead.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Every time I install a program or use a program which is installed or start up a gadget loggin to windows the UAC pops up . if I upgrade with Windows 10 the Microsoft account that was present. In Windows 8/8 I use as admin can I change email address in Windows 10 ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> you can create another login profile with your current Email address and use that


 *UAC *has been in around since Vista and has not changed. If you think you know what you are doing you can turn it off, like I have told you_ many_ times now already, just choose* Never Notify*. I always do this after installing or updating my OS. At any time you feel the need, you can turn it back on again if you like. 
You can create another *User Profile *to login to with whatever Email address you like, or _NO_ Email address, you don't have to use the profile with your MSN email address. Create a user account - Windows Help


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I did chose* Never Notify it poped up the UAC any fixes ?
*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have programs running at Startup? If so, UAC will ask each time the computer is restarted. If you don't want this try the link in* Post #4*


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have programs running at Startup yes the UAC never poped up like this ever after the computer was restarted. and like I said Every time I install a program or use a program which is installed UAC pops up any fixes


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I understand your question, you can keep asking the same thing, and my answer is still the same. If there is a program in Startup, UAC will pop up when you restart the computer. Either, don't put a program in Startup, or use the link in post *#4* to eliminate the problem.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am upgrading to Windows 10 the issue should not appear cause I am using Windows 10 new free ?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

The installation of those start-ups are not registered and thus trusted by Windows, so the same will occur in Win10.

What startups?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

sportman12 said:


> I have some programs running on start-up





> What startups?


 I don't know what startups? Only you will know what you have done unless you tell us. 
It doesn't matter if the program is_ Trusted_ by Windows or not, they still need UAC to run if they are in your Startup folder and run at Windows Startup. 
Windows 10 is just an Update, any problems or settings you have currently will be transferred to the new Windows 10, I doubt it will solve your problems.


----------

